# Trailer dilemmas and questions



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Right now I have a 4 straight load that's 7 ft high. Most of my QH's are on the short side 15.2 & under, Missy is 16.3 and rode home in it fine in the back with the divider out (she's fairly long), I did put a bumper on her for good measure. 

Hopefully getting a new trailer in a few weeks so that will be changing


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lucky you, I so hope Santa may bring me a new one, but I wont hold my breath:lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You shouldn't have a problem selling your gooseneck in SK. Seems in western Canada, anything that can haul cattle, sheep & horses doesn't last long. A bit of a paint job & make sure everything is working A-1 on your current rig, & I doubt it will be for sale longer than a week in the spring. Now for a good deal, check out this place. I bought my new trailer there, I got the 3 horse slant but there is a 2 horse WB one as well, I see it's cheaper now. The Horse Gate Trailer Sales


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 7ft trailer and haul two 16.2hh TWH in it with plenty of head room, I wouldn't hesitate to toss in a 17hh horse. If you are really worried about it they do sell bump caps for horses. I can pretty much guarantee they wont bump their heads more then a time or two before learning to lower it (barring those horses that belong on a yellow short bus).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know if you could get a trailer much higher than 7ft tall. I think 7 ft is plenty of clearance unless your hauling a really big horse that's saddled.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice site Waresbear, I could have fun shopping there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, John has been hauled in a 6'6" stock trailer with no problems...but he is a relatively low-headed horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I measured it today it's actually 6' 9", so what size horse would you fit in there?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Like Darrin said, any horse should figure out to lower it's head, except the short yellow bus riders and you don't really want to own those goofballs anyways.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as the cross members are higher than his withers he'll keep his head down. It might mean trailering him loose so he can stand diagonally. One of my horses was trailered in a 16' with no divider gate and was lose the entire time. He arrived in good shape after an all day ride.


----------



## albion (Jan 1, 2012)

while I was at the local fair, pretty much ALL the trailers that were hauling the clydes, belgians and percherons etc. where stock gooseneck trailers, 7 ft tall, 7 ft wide. I am looking for a trailer myself that has to house a 17.3HH, and asked the fellows there if they had any issues with head room, no one seem too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well our new boy is Big Ben 










We met the transport in a gas station car park, and hopped him out of their trailer into mine. 

On balance I think his 17hh big body was probably happier loose in the front half of my stock trailer, than he was in the very tall and posh looking slant load that he was on. Plenty of head room, but I'm sure there was a bulge in the side of the trailer where his butt had been resting on it, he was really really wedged in there


----------

